# target panic



## bhuntc

Same with me!


----------



## JawsDad

I've had horrible target panic since I was a kid. I had it to the point that I would let go of my release. Even now, everytime I try a trigger release for any length of time, it comes back. 

There were 3 things that changed it for me.

1) Blank baling, tons of it. When I did start shooting a spot again I shot larger dots so I didn't get the feeling of chasing it.

2) Evolution+ release. No trigger to punch, no hinge to cheat. Some say you can cheat the Evolution+, I have not been able to. 

3) X-View lens. Took the pin/dot out of the equation. Had no choice but to focus on the middle of the target.


----------



## Robinhooder3

what I found is that after shooting at a blank bale don't worry about back tension. It's ok to punch just so long as you don't flinch. Target panic is just the fear of missing.


----------



## scooby63825

everytime i shot a bow i had it i figured use a SCOTT Little Bitty Goose Deluxe with the spring release trigger it helps ALOT


----------



## SandSquid

> what I found is that after shooting at a blank bale don't worry about back tension. It's ok to punch just so long as you don't flinch.


I cannot agree with these statements._ You should always strive for good form and good clean release_. I feel you cannot punch without inducing a flinch or jerk.

In the Military you are thought to train like you fight. It does more harm than good IMO, to train one way and expect to perform "when it counts", completely differently.





Robinhooder3 said:


> Target panic is just the fear of missing.


And letting that fear control your shot execution


----------



## Hoosierflogger

You say you have "tried everything" so this may not be new to you.
I recently went through a bout of TP, and this is how I got over it.
1. I removed my sight.
I probably shot 500 arrows with no sight on the bow. The idea behind this is, I don't care where the arrow goes. All that matters is good form and a clean release.
2.Put sight back on and start at 10 yards.
Another 500 arrows at 10 yards. The idea is to add back in the aiming process, along with the form and release.
3.Once you get all of your arrows to go where you want them at 10 yards, move to 20, then 30, then 40 etc.

Good luck.


----------



## jdamet

I had TP when I started bow hunting. I would have to agree that you cant punch the trigger without flinching. Whether its with a bow or a gun, you will flinch everytime! The only thing that worked with me was to concentrate on watching my arrow fly. I wanted to see the point of impact. I shot a few deer while punching and I had no idea if I hit them or not. One deer I shot at, I couldnt find my arrow. I spent 2 days looking for a deer that I didnt hit. I found the arrow half way throught the day on the 2nd day. 
I dont have to guess now. I dont punch or flinch and I see exactly where my arrow hits, or misses. I am not saying this will work for anyone else, but it worked for me. Just concentrate.


----------



## Robinhooder3

SandSquid said:


> I cannot agree with these statements._ You should always strive for good form and good clean release_. I feel you cannot punch without inducing a flinch or jerk.
> 
> In the Military you are thought to train like you fight. It does more harm than good IMO, to train one way and expect to perform "when it counts", completely differently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And letting that fear control your shot execution[/FONT][/SIZE]


I agree with the second statement but I attended a training seminar with frank person and according to him it's ok to punch so long as it makes your arrows go to the middle of the target. There were about 3 other pros in the room and no body disagred. If you practice enough and you focus on the TARGET and let your hand or shoulders do whatever in order to set it off than it's fine. Tim Gillingham is an amazing shot and he is famous for punching the trigger. IMO within the time it takes for you to learn backtension you can just learn to focus on the target and nothing else.


----------



## SandSquid

Hey, if it works for you go with it. ...

My oldest daughter puches the h&ll out of the trigger and puts up 290's. I can't change her because she _won't_ change... she say's "it obviously works for me, leave me alone dad." :angel: OK fine whne you are ready to shoot 300's get back to me :bom: (hint never try and coach family)

But _i'm_ still going to teach the "approved accepted curriculum"


----------



## iharangozo94

target panic can be a number of things.

1. being stuck in one spot on the the target or not being able to move your dot to the center
2. right after you anchor you bring your dot down to the center and as soon as it touches the center you punch your trigger.

when this happens to me i will go to full draw put my thumb on the trigger and just hold dead center at point blank range. after i hold for about 5 seconds i let down and do that about 5- 10 times. Then go shoot.

Punching the trigger has two meanings

1. firmly executing your release with your thumb with out or with using your back
2. (Target Panic Version) when you float over the x you try to hit the trigger as quickly as possible thus jerking your release arm and most likely throwing your bow arm out of line

if i have this problem i will come to full draw, take my thumb off the trigger and just pull through with my shoulder as far as i can and then let down. do this about 5- 10 times and then shoot


----------



## firefighta115

Hi everyone... I know this is my first post and I'm a noob, but when I first got into shooting modern equipment, (strayed from the longbow) I was busting nocks at 30yds. But about 1 month after shooting everyday, I was faced with this new experience that caused most undesirable results...TP. My friend, who is a fantastic bow shot, had me stand about 10 ft away from the target, draw, aim, and then close my eyes, and use back tension to fire. I did this about 15 times and then stepped back to 30 yds and duplicated that feel of the release. I had good luck with this method, and still use it to warm up after not shooting for a while. It may work, or it may not, everyone is different. I'm not a coach by any means and I'm not pretending to be, just offering what was offered to me.


----------



## Robinhooder3

firefighta115 said:


> Hi everyone... I know this is my first post and I'm a noob, but when I first got into shooting modern equipment, (strayed from the longbow) I was busting nocks at 30yds. But about 1 month after shooting everyday, I was faced with this new experience that caused most undesirable results...TP. My friend, who is a fantastic bow shot, had me stand about 10 ft away from the target, draw, aim, and then close my eyes, and use back tension to fire. I did this about 15 times and then stepped back to 30 yds and duplicated that feel of the release. I had good luck with this method, and still use it to warm up after not shooting for a while. It may work, or it may not, everyone is different. I'm not a coach by any means and I'm not pretending to be, just offering what was offered to me.


yea that is pretty accurate. I do that all the time when I feel myself come down with a little tp. BTW Just because you have a low post count doesn't mean you don't know what you are talking about it just means you haven't been a member very long. 
ccasion16:ccasion1::wav: WELCOME! :wav:ccasion1::RockOn:


----------



## firefighta115

Thanks for the warm welcome....:nervous s


----------



## Hoosierflogger

firefighta115 said:


> Hi everyone... I know this is my first post and I'm a noob, but when I first got into shooting modern equipment, (strayed from the longbow) I was busting nocks at 30yds. But about 1 month after shooting everyday, I was faced with this new experience that caused most undesirable results...TP. My friend, who is a fantastic bow shot, had me stand about 10 ft away from the target, draw, aim, and then close my eyes, and use back tension to fire. I did this about 15 times and then stepped back to 30 yds and duplicated that feel of the release. I had good luck with this method, and still use it to warm up after not shooting for a while. It may work, or it may not, everyone is different. I'm not a coach by any means and I'm not pretending to be, just offering what was offered to me.



Terrific first post.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## HyperFlow

Personaly what i do with target or live game is exactly the same thing, Take a breath in, hold my breath aim, and slowly press the trigger. I try to let the bow/gun surprise me every time it goes off. I was drilled this as a kid so now i have no problems what so ever with flinching.


----------



## HokieArcher

*Target Panic*

Blank bailing is an awesome way to help you learn how to use back tension and get the feel of a good release. What helped me the most with target panic was to draw back and aim with my finger on the trigger, I would not shoot (or have any intention to shoot) I would just aim with my finger on the trigger. I did this for several days trying to lengthen the time I could hold the bow in the spot. I felt like I calmed my nerves doing this because I KNEW I could hold on the spot and there was no reason for me to punch the trigger when I got close to it. 

I hope this will help somebody, lots of great suggestion's so far under this post!!


----------



## kgoold

I found this yesterday, hopefully it will help.Good luck

http://www.arrowtrademagazine.com/articles/mar_06/Wise-On-Target-Panic-LR.pdf


----------



## slamnationalley

My Dad is the poster child for every bad habit in archery. Never seen anyone else who could drive by punch so quickly (Clint Eastwood couldn't be prouder of my Dad's ability to quick draw). He has more excuses than anyone as to why he can't overcome TP. I bought him a SCANT hydraulic release and forced him to use it exclusively (took all of his other releases away). This release is will release on it's own by setting to release from 3 or more seconds. You can't punch or cheat in any way. This made him be more focused downrange than making sure he punched the trigger as soon as he hit "brown". I have to admit, it was very entertaining watching him jump as soon as the pin fell on target. After several hundred shots he became more focused on holding steady and aiming. This won't cure TP, but it's just another training aid. Once you overcome the need to send the arrow away and start focusing downrange instead, then you can learn to use other aids, such as a back tension release. The cure for TP will take years, so be prepared.


----------



## 20ftup

Last year I thought I had target panic so to the blank bale I went. As soon as I put the sigh5t back on I found out what target panic was after blind baling as soon as any part of the target appeared in my sight I would jerk the crap out of it It took me 6 months to get over blind baling
what worked best for me was aiming without shooting it turned out that I would actually execute the shot more times than not without meaning too


----------



## BUS314

*not the same*



HyperFlow said:


> Personaly what i do with target or live game is exactly the same thing, Take a breath in, hold my breath aim, and slowly press the trigger. I try to let the bow/gun surprise me every time it goes off. I was drilled this as a kid so now i have no problems what so ever with flinching.


Target Panic is not just about flinching, it's uncontrolable urge to shoot


----------



## Backlash

JawsDad said:


> I've had horrible target panic since I was a kid. I had it to the point that I would let go of my release. Even now, everytime I try a trigger release for any length of time, it comes back.
> 
> There were 3 things that changed it for me.
> 
> 1) Blank baling, tons of it. When I did start shooting a spot again I shot larger dots so I didn't get the feeling of chasing it.
> 
> 2) Evolution+ release. No trigger to punch, no hinge to cheat. Some say you can cheat the Evolution+, I have not been able to.
> 
> 3) X-View lens. Took the pin/dot out of the equation. Had no choice but to focus on the middle of the target.


I agree with 1 and 2. Seemed to help my tp. Can't say nothing about 3 as I've never tried it.


----------



## Lonestar63

I'm not a coach, so I'm not going to offer anyone any advice, as I'm not really qualified. I will however speak of my Target Panic, and how i overcame it.

First of all, i think there's more than one form of TP. Some guys freeze up, either low or high. I've never had that problem. My problem was flinching with my bow arm before i squeezed off the shot, so this led to my punching the trigger, so i could beat the flinch that i knew was coming.

First thing i did was get away from a trigger. I tried several hinged Back Tension type releases, and I'm sure there's many good ones out there, but to me, the Zenith release saved my archery. I think he's a member here, Zenarch, if I'm not mistaken.

Second thing was hours of blank baling, with my eyes closed, right in front of the bag.

Don't think that you have to shoot a million hours to feel like your cured.

I felt instant relief, like a big splinter being removed, and within an hour felt like i was a new archer.

I try to blank bale 10 shots or so before a long session to get me on the right track. If i have problems with my release stalling out, or going to quick, it's back in front of the bag, with eyes closed.

Now if i could only learn to judge yardage better.


----------



## 12shooterDave

I had a bout of this from January of this year till the end of July.Bad eneoph I had quit for a couple months.I could pick my bow up shoot 3 good shots then I couldn't get it to go without forcing the shot.When using a back tension that can get interesting.I'm at work 12hrs a day,have 3 kids,small farm with lots of grass to mow so blankbailing wasnt an option and I found trying to shoot through it was causing it to get worse.It wasnt till the wednesday before the Texas state championship I stopped by our archery shop andone of my buddies made the coment on how I anchor different.We looked at my bow and found the string was put on the short side of my c4.When we changed it and readjusted my target panic was 100% gone and that Sunday won the Texas championship in OPEN A class.That January my bow was put in a vise to straighten my peep(twist my string)and was put accidently in the wrong slot.This caused my bow not to aim well or hold so how could I expect the shot to go without forcing it.I personally feel that those thousand shots into a bail is readjusting you for something that has changed on your equipment.Does your anticapation to miss come from your mind?or not being able to hold.Good luck with it cause I know your disappointment!


----------



## JimRay

firefighta115 said:


> Hi everyone... I know this is my first post and I'm a noob, but when I first got into shooting modern equipment, (strayed from the longbow) I was busting nocks at 30yds. But about 1 month after shooting everyday, I was faced with this new experience that caused most undesirable results...TP. My friend, who is a fantastic bow shot, had me stand about 10 ft away from the target, draw, aim, and then close my eyes, and use back tension to fire. I did this about 15 times and then stepped back to 30 yds and duplicated that feel of the release. I had good luck with this method, and still use it to warm up after not shooting for a while. It may work, or it may not, everyone is different. I'm not a coach by any means and I'm not pretending to be, just offering what was offered to me.


Can you use back tension to "fire" a triggered wrist release? Does that question make sense?


----------



## Jeff Heeg

JimRay said:


> Can you use back tension to "fire" a triggered wrist release? Does that question make sense?




Many folks that shot well and using a wrist strap will apply this method.

Relax the fingers and don’t grip the release!
Have the trigger set fairly hard
So that you’re able to get a good hook with your index finger on the trigger without fear of it firing 
Now pull thru the shot using your back and not so much just your shoulder muscles while doing this your release hand should be relaxed the back of the hand will actually stretch some as your pull thru and your index finger will fire all this happens without intentionally flicking your finger Appling pressure to the trigger thus giving you a more relaxed release that almost seems to be fired by the mind automatically.

End result - a shot fired without anticipating the actual shot


----------



## NockOn

Robinhooder3 said:


> I agree with the second statement but I attended a training seminar with frank person and according to him it's ok to punch so long as it makes your arrows go to the middle of the target. There were about 3 other pros in the room and no body disagred. If you practice enough and you focus on the TARGET and let your hand or shoulders do whatever in order to set it off than it's fine. Tim Gillingham is an amazing shot and he is famous for punching the trigger. IMO within the time it takes for you to learn backtension you can just learn to focus on the target and nothing else.


I've spent a whole weekend one on one with Frank and I don't think he says that its OK to punch.

The first thing he said was: "Lets find what makes you shoot an X"

Frank did say that you can control the release of the arrow if that's what makes you shoot an X. But I don't think its a general blanket statement that its OK to punch. If punching makes you miss, then it doesn't make you shoot an X and its not for you.

I've had my struggles with this thing for a about 3 or 4 years now. I don't like to refer to it as TP anymore. I call it anticipation instead. Just a word but it makes a difference in my mind.

When I told Frank about my "Anticipation", he told me:"Well...you better take care of that" At first I wasn't sure what he was talking about. Over time, I understood that is "Mind over Matter". 

First thing I did, was to make the concious decision to never release an arrow without the perfect sight picture. It took a lot of work and a lot of let downs but I'm almost there. 

Second was to change the way I execute the shot. The most important part of the shot execution is to make sure that when the release lets go of the loop or string that it travels straight back from there. I used to punch and my hand would move away from my face and back causing some left shots. Now the way I do it, is to load up the thumb trigger and pull straight back and as long as I can feel my back muscles working against the wall when I squeeze the trigger and the shot goes off its all good.

There is no magic bullet, I know I looked for it  Sometimes you have to man up and take control of the situation.

Hope this helps


----------



## GRIV

Here is a clip from my DVD "Professional Form and Shot Execution Techniques" It may help. Also I have several posts on target panic and shot execution here in the forum that may get you along too. Search my username and you are bound to turn up a few things to read. 

In the mean time here's a free clip to checkout
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qkJ2oDZrRI


----------



## B!NGO

It was a long walk to back tension for me (I’m still walking). I got a back tension release and tried to use it for some months with no success. I live in the middle of the bushveld so I can’t just drop into the local bow shop and have a chat to the guys for some advice. 

I got super discouraged, terrible TP and stopped bowhunting for 8 months. Then I decided to overcome this issue once and for all. I learnt to use the release properly (Scott longhorn I think). The key for me was to relax my release hand.

I put a old string of mine on a rubber handle so I could practice a shot routine without been at my range. This lets you practice your release under less strain than when you are actually pulling against your bow. It helped me for sure.

Once I did this for a week or so I began shooting at a blank bale. once I did this for a week I started a 20 yrds. The thing I learnt was not to worry about where my arrows land, the only important thing is if I released that arrow correctly. I found that the accuracy soon followed. The big thing was to learn to have the courage to wait for the shot to fire (almost wait for the bow to fire itself), if it didn’t I just let down. 

I am now half way to where I want to be. As soon as I have this down 100% I will start again with my hunting release. Hope it helps you.


----------



## subconsciously

I had TP for 7 years. I completely quit shooting and just coached my wife to several state titles and a national title. About a year and ahalf ago I decided to take 3 weeks out of my life to fix the problem.

What I did.

1. Got off the trigger and found me a hinge release.
2. With "good" form, I blanked baled at 5 yards with my eyes closed for a week. Work on that back tension.
3. After a week I put up a target and worked on "target aquisitioning". Brought the pin into the "X" from every different direction. This is the 2nd stage of retraining the subconscious mind. Plus I still blank baled.
4. on the 3rd week I fired my first arrow at the target from five yards and slowly progressed back to 20 during the week. 

After laying off for 7 years I placed first in the second flight at our state outdoors after practicing for 2 months. Not bad for me.

Firing the bow MUST be a subconcious act. You cannot aim and fire at the same time. It is impossible.

different strokes for different folk. But saying its o.k. to "punch it" is not an option.


----------



## eddie_tobler

I'm fighting it today....:sad: I had to put the scott trigger release up, and use the Carter revenger for awhile, then went to the Pinky Boss and was ok....still fighting the urge to gouge the trigger.....but the pinky fired release set as hard as it gets does help....I've fought TP for years and it is a beast. Just don't ever give up, it's always possible to beat it.


----------



## helixarcher89

Hi.. I am new to compound and just shoot it for about 2 months and here's my 2 cents worth. At the start when shoot compound after converting from recurve, i have a lot of target panics issues. i have found there are alot of type of target panic. As i have read through this threads, the most common target panics had being mentioned. 

So here's my situation, i have type of target panic such as like afraid to release the arrows, releasing the whole release aid out when shooting, when my optic fiber reach the center of the yellow, i would tends to punch it.. I have realized that some of the target panics are caused by improper used of the release aid and the improper way of the shot execution.

Firstly, i have change my thumb release to a hinge style back tension release. And i shoot at a short distance with blank board, so at this point of shooting, i purely focus on using my backtension fully. I have own a Carter-evolution plus as i heard from some of the guys that i would cure the target panic, but for me, it doesnt works but the hinge style will works fairly well. So from the short distance, i would proceed further n further at a time up to 30m. then i will put target paper and shoot..

Once i am comfortable with everything, i would switch to a thumb release. At these time after i switch i will tends to punch the release whenever i come to yellow at 30m.. And what i do is i go back to a short distance blank board, pull your bow with arrows, aim to the position u want on the board n hold it for abt 15 secs and shoot.. This helps me n train me to hold the bow up on the spot rather then jus pull comes to the dot n shoot.

And next,to train n use backtension while you are using a thumb release. Have someone coach you on proper way of releasing and train it at a short distance board.. Always must remeber to relax and enjoy shootings.. =)

Always train at short distance board and work it out. It really helps.

AND THE BEST ADVICE IS "NEVER GIVE UP..."

For shot execution or stability or more info, i would recommend George Ryal's DVD, it help me alot and teaches me how to shoot and train properly. Up to now, just for 2 months, while recently just went to shoot 70m, i shot 300+ over 360 for afew round consecutively.. =)


Cheers & Hope it helps..


----------



## Hunterick

firefighta115 said:


> had me stand about 10 ft away from the target, draw, aim, and then close my eyes, I did this about 15 times and then stepped back to 30 yds and duplicated that feel of the release.



You have lots of good advice here. For what it's worth as I don't post much I have seen this simple method work shooting into a stack of blank bales.


----------



## skip5515

*Target Panic*

I have a audio tape that is a 21 day program that I used to sell and the people that used it said it was very useful and help to control it as there is no way to rid it only control it onless you change hands then it is gone until you allow it to come back. If interested PM me. Thanks Skip


----------



## Reidy

I had TP a while ago. For me it was fear of the gold. I could hold steady all day high in the red with a fear that if I lowered it into the gold I would have to release. I would inevitably try to force it down and shoot the shot at the same time.

I actually like the blank butt theory but take it a step further. I put a piece of plain yellow paper on the butt and shoot at it from about 5 metres. That way I get the benefits of blank butt as everyone above is suggesting but also get used to seeing the gold in the scope. I also set my sight at about 30 metres to make the arrows deliberately hit high because the last thing that I need is a hole in the paper. As soon as there is a hole in the paper I then start to aim and that is where the problem for me is.

I also use a revolution to get the technique right.

By the way, I only shoot target. Not sure what you would need to do for hunting.

Pete


----------



## pinkfletch

*My take*

After having TP off and on for years, I finally realized that blank bailing without a purpose was a waste of time.....What is the purpose???

I finally realized that for me the purpose was to ingrain the operation of the shot to the subconsious. I shoot at 5 feet with the eyes closed and no sight, feeling the operation of the release...must add that I have also learned that I MUST shoot a hinge. After training my body to shoot the release without moving anything on my release hand I continue to shoot at 5 feet with my eyes closed until I have the shot fire without thinking about the release...I would visualize a dot on the inside of my eyelid and hold until the shot broke....you would be surprised how consistant the "break time" will become. Then I open the eyes and look at point on the butt, still at 5 feet and no sight, and continued just letting the shot break while concentrating on that point on the butt. After that gets comfortable, add the sight back in and start at 10 feet untill I can keep them all in the "X" for 60 arrows, indoor 5spot....1 arrow, pull, 1 arrow, pull. Move back 10 feet at a time to 20yds. If I get the jitters, off comes the sight and back to the start...this is not for the shortcutters....with TP as bad as mine, where you can't get the sight on the target face at all, it will work....now the bad news...it usually takes about 2-3 months to fully reprogram.....hopefully this will be the last time for me because I have finally learned that I CANNOT USE A TRIGGER RELEASE WITHOUT TARGET PANIC RETURNING OVER TIME.

I hope this helps others as much as it has helped me in the past and is helping me now...currently I have reached the point that I am ready to reintroduce the sight...wish me luck.


----------



## coachbernie

Target Panic has several manifestations, too involved to address here. I just started learning to use a computer... can't type worth a darn! But, I'm a professional coach and cure TP 4 a living, give free seminars all over the US, and have done several videos, articles, and a book covering the subject. So, if you call me at 614-322-1038, I'll try to help you....Bernie, Robinhood Videos!


----------



## wyoming4x4

*Thanks for the help!*

Well I just had a slight case of target panic for the first time. The past couple of shoots have been dissappointing. One I would do well and then the next would be bad. Its a off and on panic. For me it starts from not being able to hold on the X. I hold low and freeze. Well I have recognized it and as soon as I sense it I let down. And start the procedure all over again. Grivtech's suggestion helped. For me recognizing the beginning of target panic and admitting it is the first cure. Now letting down is another problem. This weekend I kinda figured out what to do. Saturday I shot a 428 and sunday shot a 443. I've recognized it and catch it before it takes over. Start the sequence all over again. Sometimes it took 3 let downs before I shot. Today I think I shot two shoots today but only fired 51 arrows during the shoot. 450 round with two practice rounds. I shot better but not what I wanted. I do the string pull and release practice. Holding the X is tough, but some days its easy. Not really sure why this happens but still learning freestyle. My friend had it and it was a draw length issue for holding the X. Thanks for the help whether you knew it or not. Admitting it to myself was the first stage of curing my panic and beginning the corrective procedure.


----------



## kevinXforce

*Target panic*

Hello, ilBowhunter89:

Much of what's already been posted above will help, but I suggest that the most COMPLETE approach to the solution lies in Bernie's book. Contact him via his website. Several friends tried to solve their target panic with quick fixes and piece-meal steps that did NOT address the CAUSE and create a long term solution. Bernie knows his stuff and stands behind his methods. THEY WORK. Get the WHOLE picture and approach from him. His book may be a bit of a challenge to read, so work through it slowly and without distraction. It will be a real eye opener, as it was for me. I had to read it several times and each time, lights came on that CHANGED 40 years of preconceptions. I'd have saved YEARS of going down the wrong roads, had I had his book in the 1970's.

From my first-hand conversations with Olympic level coaches and respected sports medicine physiologists/psychologists, I found that some don't know what he does! Or at least, they can't convey it CLEARly. Many years back, I found one that was completely wrong on critical vision aspects. 

Understanding how one's PERSONALITY influences things is a big part of the process. Bernie will force you to THINK carefully about your personality and physical issues. You'll have to become very honest with yourself. DISCIPLINE and being willing to CHANGE ingrained beliefs will be required. If you put forth sincere and disciplined effort you will be a great deal happier and a lot less frustrated. 

Best wishes,

Kevin


----------



## Tks1

I just read an article by Larry Wise in an issue of ArrowTrade magazine called Shooting Better with Brain Power. I've only been shooting spots for about 8 months on a regular basis and could never shoot a 25 until tonight, I shot my first. I could get 24's with 4 spots but couldn't get all five arrows in until I learned to concentrate on the here and now. Stop worrying about the last and next shot the present only matters.


----------



## endstufe

*My View*

I have had every form of target panic that I think can possibly exist in target archery. Let me list a few:
- Settle on the x, wind up, and slam that trigger
- Aim, pull, realize nothing is happening, flinch like hell
- Settle on the bottom of the 9 and no matter what happens can't get it back up
- Barely pull the bow back and shoot
- Drive by shooting/slamming

It got to the point where I had at times worked through it enough that, being a good shot I could shoot good scores (290+ x's). The problem is that no matter what I did the higher pressure the situation the more likely that my shooting was to fall apart. Twice in my life I have fixed target panic (yes it comes back if you are not careful). The only solution, true solution to target panic is to stop panicking. Wait a minute!!? but how?

If you are the type of personality, like myself, that must be in control of everything in your conscious mind, the only choice is to make the shot a subconscious action. Pick your solution, they all work to some degree, blank bale, back tension releases, training aids. But you have to completely commit to what you are doing. The shot won't go off?? let down and try again. Don't give in. You are in control and the only way that you can get better is by learning to execute the release as a subconscious action. My solution is back tension. I do this with a thumb trigger release with a heavy spring and just don't let myself slam.... ever. No doubt this takes a ton of practice, and unfortunately to learn something new like this, your scores will get worse before they get better. For me is took two weeks (not terrible).

Best of luck with this problem. The bottom line is no matter what solution you pick, it will never work unless you forget about that little voice in the back of your mind that says that this shot will be better if you slam the release. That shot might be, but 10 from then, 100 from then, it will eventually go wrong and then you are back to square one.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## gb150092

*pt I don't even like to say the word*

*[/B
I had it so bad I quit shooting it just wasn't worth the aggravation, I went to Vegas a few times to shot for fun the last time, there my first arrow went off the floor and hit my name tag under my target,the girl next to me at full draw 
said now your ready to play as she shot a 10 x .that was in 1996 . 
then I had kids and wanted them to enjoy the sport so I started shooting again and the problem was still there after about 5-6 years not pulling a bow back it was still there. the help for me was 
1 - no sight blank bale for a while nobody laugh at you at the archery club because 
they all have gone through it some harder then others 
2 - when I draw now I draw right on my target and just hang out there until I'm ready to shoot then I concentrate on the center and let the release 
surprise me as it goes off . 
it's still in the back of my mind but i'm in a lot more control good luck and just have fun*


----------

